# West German showlines..why so EXPENSIVE???



## VALIUM

Hi Guys. why are german showline shepherds are very expensive? You can't find a good german showline less than $2500. Why is that? American lines are between %1000-1500. Workinlines are also cheaper than german showlines. Why is this? Can someone explain this to me..Thanks


----------



## Chris Wild

#1 A LOT of money goes into the German Showlines. They're expensive to start with, then add in training for titles and showing (usually done by paid professionals), travelling the country to hit the big shows, paying professional handlers. All the things show line people do to campaign their dogs add up to a lot of money, and that is reflected in the cost of the pups produced.

#2 People will pay it.


----------



## umzilla

I've seen more and more W German showlines going for significantly less than $2500, but they are not from the large "winning" kennels. Some very nice pups too, out of titled, tested stock, with good pedigrees. You have to know where to look though, as many of these are small breeders, maybe only having one litter a year, or every other year. 

Christine


----------



## Anna

I can explain how it goes here, and as much as I know, we are keeping with German club rules here to keep our GSD on the same level as in Germany. 

First thing - not any GSD with greatest pedigree will grow into the breeding quality. Let's make one example. 

You as a potential breeder buy the puppy. On top of usual routine like with other show dogs you must take him/her to training. Proper training, not just local OB classes. (There is no difference on training level for GSD showlines and working lines - both need reach high training level).

When your dog has grown up, got needed titles as a show dog (which is not cheap from the beginning anyway) he/she must past the training exams on said level (proper training takes not only money, it takes your time too). 

So now you have show winner, with proper training certificate. And then, only then comes an expert from Germany for the final tests on your dog. 

Exterior is one thing, temp test is another. Must past both to get breeding certificate. Some owners give up on training due the lack of time, some are not interested, and so on... At the end out of about 100 puppies born from club breedings only few reache the asked level, and out of these there are maybe one or two bitches only. 

So it is a lot of job and a lot of risk that you will not reach the level to get breeding permission. As far as I know, here to get the breeding permission for GSD is the most expensive thing overall in comparison with other showline dogs, who all need show titles, but no training certificates. 

So if you want a really good one, potential breeding dog, prices are about the same everywhere, and as I know, without a profit to the breeder. Top winners in Germany... ouch, prices then are much more than these that you mentioned. 

It is costly, but I totally agree with the great job that Germans are doing on their showline dogs. So they are not going that way when the most beautiful but dumbiest or weak nerved can win, and produce new generation with weak nerved, dumb, stubborn pups. 

Many breeds, former working dogs, put on the showline only list had gone that way and where they are now - beautiful dogs, but no working abilities. It happened here with collies - when I was growing up, they were most popular dogs, easy to train, very clever, strong nerves and so on... Greatest dogs from my childhood. They were showline dogs with the same training requirements as GSD now. Then it was decided to reduce training reguirements to zero, and here we are now - still beautiful but stubborn, silly, hard to train, and completely lost popularity - had not seen any for years, we have only few in this country now. 

The other thing is how further breeding goes in your country - does your club keep the same policy to select the best dogs for breeding or it is going like import one GSD from Germany, probably one who would not pass the final tests at home, and then - let's breed? Then the price is too high, IMHO. But if all is done right, keeping up to German standard, then 2,500$ is just covering expenses of the breeder if that.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire

You can find good german show line dogs, for less than what you quoted. You have to step away from the big flashy kennels and look to the hobby breeder who actually trains, titles and works their own dogs. IMO, these dogs are often BETTER than the out of this world price of some of the other dogs. I think it all depends too on what you want to do. Some people want the big name attached, because they care more about showing the dog in a ring, and being awarded labels of beauty. Others want a dog because it is beautiful, but they want it to have strong nerve and be able to work in the sport of schutzhund. To those who want the dog with the whole package, beauty can be in the eye of the beholder. I like a black and red dog, but what I like more is a dog that has solid temperament. 

I know show line breeders who import, breed, and NEVER train or work their dogs in Schutzhund (or even agility), the pups they keep back all have P or VP before the name. But, you never see them training the dogs to prepare for breed worthiness evaluations. 

Look for a breeder who has a small number of dogs, who actively belongs to a schutzhund club (and attends). I have often asked the breeder to demonstrate the obedience ability of the parents of a puppy I am interested in. That is very telling to some degree.


----------



## wolfstraum

I know of several showline breeders who do work their dogs, get their dogs titled, and are interested in perserving working ability. I think that many SL dogs do have more drive for tracking and protection than obedience - keeping them 'up' and in drive while correct is more the issue for many than actually doing the work. If the foundation is neglected or micky mouse-ed to get a title, then the results are not ideal. Many breeders send dogs to Germany to get their titles and koers - shows and koers are much more accessible there and therefore, these can be done much more expediently.

You can find showline pups for less than 2500 from smaller breeders - realize that the 'big' names are spending alot more on showing, travel, training (sending dogs to Europe) etc and this is part of why their prices are higher. - JMHO

Lee


----------



## VALIUM

Thank you everyone, it has been great help. I always thought that if I wanna get a german showline, i had to pay $2500 and up.


----------



## TRITON

I agree, think the big Kennels advertise much more also-full page colored ads in major publications-fancy websites, etc. This is what attracts the general market to their kennels. Sometimes think people think if you pay more, it must be better..of course that is not the case. 
Just think you have to cut through some of the hype and look for the breeder actively involved with their dogs who want to see the dogs also working


----------



## big_dog7777

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum realize that the 'big' names are spending alot more on showing, travel, training (sending dogs to Europe) etc and this is part of why their prices are higher. - JMHO
> 
> Lee


And that sending dogs to Europe part is what you want to avoid anyway. How many dogs that are sent away to be titled can actually do the work???


----------

